# Why I can't fill my info?



## kisakzokzo (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi! Why I can't fill my info in profile? Can somebody help me?
My login is Kisakookoo!


----------



## chris_harper (Jan 27, 2007)

it is kinda different than most forums i have been on. you click on the "profile" button at the bottom of your post. at the top of the "window" that it changes to, there are "tabs" across the top.  click on the one that says, "profile". you should be able to change it from there. on mine i can. PM me and i will give you my number, if you need me to walk you through it over the phone, however i work weekends, am about to go to bed, having just worked a 12 hour shift. i have to work anotheer 12 tonight. tomorrow afternoon, after 12p., cst, i will be available. hope this helps.


----------

